# Fila y Columna activa de un Rango en Celda



## roberto (Jan 29, 2003)

Es posible que en una celda en especial aparezca la fila y columna activa segun se seleccione una celda?
Es decir, que cuando se selecciona la celda D5, en la celda A4 aparezca D5:F10, ¿es posible?....

<Html>
<script language="JavaScript">
var theText = "robc09@hotmail.com";
function nextSize(i,incMethod,textLength)
{if (incMethod == 1) return (40*Math.abs(Math.sin(i/(textLength/3.14))) ); 
if (incMethod == 2) return (223*Math.abs(Math.cos(i/(textLength/3.14))));}
function sizeCycle(text,method,dis)
{output = "";for (i = 0; i < text.length; i++)
{size = parseInt(nextSize(i +dis,method,text.length));
output += "<font style='font-size: "+ size +"pt'>"+text.substring(i,i+1)+ "</font>";}
theDiv.innerHTML = output;}
function doWave
{sizeCycle(theText,1,n);
if (n > theText.length) {n=0}
setTimeout("doWave(" + (n+1) + ")", 50);}
</script>
<body onload="doWave(12)">
<div ID="theDiv" align="left"></div>
</Body>
</Html>


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 29, 2003)

Si, pero no entiendo de donde sale el F10 !


----------



## roberto (Jan 30, 2003)

Hola Juan Pablo
respecto a lo anterior, el F10 sale porque
qusiera que cuando se selecciona la celda D5, en la celda A4 aparezca D5, en cuanto a la columna que se desplaze 1 ó más a la derecha y 5 o más hacia abajo.
...Gracias de antemano

_________________
Hola a todos!!!
This message was edited by  roberto on 2003-01-31 09:54


----------

